# Guild Wars 2 64 bit [Beta]



## RedBrain (4. November 2015)

Vielen Dank! Colin!!!!!einseinself Er hat den 64 bit Client zum Testzwecken veröffentlicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Speicherauslastung nach der Kampf gegen Tequatl.

Installationsanleitung:

Man gehe auf die Seite von https://account.arena.net/ und melde es mit euren Account an.*
Dann auf "Client herunterladen" und anschließend auf "Windows 64 Bit [Beta]".

Es genügt einfach diese Datei "gw2-64.exe" ins Zielverzeichnis von Guild Wars 2 zu kopieren und das Spiel starten. Der 64 bit Client greift wie bei 32 bit Client auf die normalen Dateien zurück. Kein kompletter Download nötig.

Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren. 

Quelle:  https://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2...n_meta_events_is_driving_me_away_from/cwo7h63


----------



## Kusanar (11. November 2015)

Ich würde anraten, das GW2-Profil (unter den Eigenen Dokumenten) zu sichern. Bis dato ist zwar noch kein Fall aufgetreten, bei dem das Profil zerschossen wurde, aber sicher ist sicher 

Ich hab den Test dank Zeitmangel aufgeschoben, aber heute Abend ist es auch bei mir soweit.
Dank 64bit sollten sich dann die Memory Leaks erledigt haben.


----------



## xxbuffyxx (11. November 2015)

mhh mal schauen habe fps einbrüche mit meiner gtx980 ti    i7 4790k 4.4 ghz ab und zu unter 30fps.
Vielleicht liegt es am nvidia treiber das neuste hat jemand auch fps einbrüche nicht nur bei gw2 ?? 
z.b arma 2 dayz mit max 40fps ??


----------



## RedBrain (12. November 2015)

Dein Computer (inkl. Nvidia Grafikkartentreiber) ist absolut in Ordnung.

Es liegt an DirectX9.0c, da es zu sehr hohen CPU-Overhead bei sehr viele Spielern in der Nähe entstanden sind (wie z.B. bei Karka Königin). Die Leistungsprobleme wäre behoben wenn ArenaNet DirectX 11 bzw. DirectX 12 eingebaut hätten...


----------



## Agrend7 (12. Januar 2016)

Mit dem 64bit Client habe ich bei den Weltbossen konstantere FPS. Vorher hat es je mach Spieleranzahl manchmal ziemlich geruckelt.

Schöne Grüße
Agrend


----------



## Kusanar (13. Januar 2016)

Nach knapp 2 Monaten hier mal ein kurzes Feedback meinerseits:

* Crashes bei Updates, die während der Programmlaufzeit angekündigt und bei Mapwechsel eingespielt werden, treten nach wie vor auf (waren aber auch vorher schon eher die Ausnahme als die Regel)
* Lags und höhere Pings sind (logischerweise) auch bei Verwendung der 64bit-Exe nach wie vor vorhanden (bei mir allerdings auch eher selten der Fall)
* Memory Leaks bei großen Bossfights sind verschwunden, hatte seitdem noch keinen einzigen Crash nach / während / vor Bossfights
* Der RAM-Bedarf ist (auch logischerweise) höher, allerdings bei 8GB RAM absolut kein Problem (zwischen 3GB und 6GB RAM werden ausgenutzt, mehr als 6GB war noch nie der Fall)


----------

